# Filipino Basketball...



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

I was born in the philippines and know a lot about the leauge....

-there leauge name is PBA (phil. bas. assoc.) 
-they have an all-star week which includes the all stars from north luzon and south luzon (north vs. west), instead of playing one game, they play a five game series
-in the all star week, they sort of have a dunk contest, but players can do lay ups or finger rolls as long as its creative enough, they also have a 3 point shoot-out contest.
-they can import and export different players from around the world...
-there team names are named from brands, eg. Coca-Cola tigers, etc.
-they also have sub-leauges, like PBL, UAAP, etc.
-great active players consist of; Jimmy Alapag, Asi Taulava, Ren Ritualo, Erik Mehnk, Willie miller, etc.
-they also have halftime shows and top ten plays
-players and commentators can speak very fluent english if they need to

Any Questions?


----------



## 013184 (Dec 17, 2005)

I've seen your league a couple of times on television. I was really impressed. It reminds me of the NBA when it comes to the physical play that players show. Its very different from other Asian leagues. I've heard from one agent in Los Angeles that a player in that PBA league named Ritualo was being invited by the New Jersey Nets. I've know some Filipinos in the west coast who might be wonderin what heppened with that guy.. 

I hope your country can produce an NBA bound player soon because from what i've seen, the players in the Philippines, if they were just a little more taller, would definitely be the top Asian country in basketball.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Yea, the PBA is good brand of basketball...

now if they could only bring back the "Cornbeef Cowboys"


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Theres games on TFC right? Have TFC but don't really watch it..
Btw nice name hahaha


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Theres games on TFC right? Have TFC but don't really watch it..
> Btw nice name hahaha


oh, didnt know there was other balistix, im new....

if there was only one way to change it....


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Hi, Im half Filipino and my cousin plays in that league. He was the 1st pick of Alaska not too long ago. His name is Mike Cortez. I've spoken to gian, a filipino member on BBB.net about him before.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> Hi, Im half Filipino and my cousin plays in that league. He was the 1st pick of Alaska not too long ago. His name is Mike Cortez. I've spoken to gian, a filipino member on BBB.net about him before.


:laugh: 

I don't think you comprehend just how good your cousin is. You see that prominent guard Jimmy Alapag's name written on the first post? Critics here say Cortez is either second to him or better than him. One thing's for sure, he's one of the top two point guards in the league. He's actually my favorite player in the PBA right now. 

Interesting stories though -- former NBA players have played in the PBA before. Both Richie Frahm and Ansu Sesay came from our league. Dickey Simpkins and Jerald Honeycutt have been destroying the league as of late. And it was funny watching Cedric Ceballos destroy his reputation by getting owned by the Flips. 

We don't produce any good big men though, that's quite impossible. Asi Taulava is too slow and too short to even sniff the NBA, and the other big men are just... too slow. It comes with the size -- a 6 footer in high school would normally be slow as a turtle, and it's quite sad to see. 

The closest we ever got to getting into the NBA was around eight years ago I think, when Johnny Abarrientos (a 5'7 PG from the Alaska Aces) was signed to a few 10 days contracts (I think, or maybe he just worked out with them, I forget, I was around 9 or 10 years old) by the Charlotte Hornets. HallOfFamer can actually ask his cousin about this -- Mike Cortez still plays with Johnny A. 

I can't wait for someone to reach the NBA though, but I'm doubtful -- maybe Ren Ren Ritualo can make it, and I hope he does, but I wanna see an impact player. As of now, there aren't any young guns tearing up the basketball scene, but there ARE good players. I just think that my country needs a LeBron James type so that we can finally ship someone to the NBA. 

Peace, long live the PBA. :cheers:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Truthfully, he's only here once or twice a year and when he is here, it's the time when I'm busiest and we don't talk about ball too much. For example, I think the season over there is in full swing during XMas, and that's when I have my 7 week break from school and work. My uncle is the one who keeps us updated on all this stuff. The closest I can keep in touch with him is messaging his wife on MySpace and they're due to have a second kid this year. Where I live, they don't carry The Filipino Channel. The only time I can watch it is when I'm staying at my parents house, and I can never seem to catch a ball game, I do get to catch all those wacky game shows though. :laugh: 

But about the PBA, I hear guys like Lenny Cooke and a bunch of other straight out of HS players go there. I know there are a bunch of American imports over there and that's really nice to know seeing some "great American athletes" play in a relatively small league. As far as Asia goes, is the PI only second to China in terms of basketball? 

But yeah, before I use to joke around that anyone could play in the PBA. If you were 5'10, you'd be the C of the team. LOL, those days of ignorance are long gone now because I know they have some straight ballers in that league. Maybe not NBA All Stars or even Starters, but those guys can definitely ball.


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

in my town (rome) there is an unofficial league where play only Philippinoes...Once i've watched a match of this league...


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> Truthfully, he's only here once or twice a year and when he is here, it's the time when I'm busiest and we don't talk about ball too much. For example, I think the season over there is in full swing during XMas, and that's when I have my 7 week break from school and work. My uncle is the one who keeps us updated on all this stuff. The closest I can keep in touch with him is messaging his wife on MySpace and they're due to have a second kid this year. Where I live, they don't carry The Filipino Channel. The only time I can watch it is when I'm staying at my parents house, and I can never seem to catch a ball game, I do get to catch all those wacky game shows though. :laugh:
> 
> But about the PBA, I hear guys like Lenny Cooke and a bunch of other straight out of HS players go there. I know there are a bunch of American imports over there and that's really nice to know seeing some "great American athletes" play in a relatively small league. As far as Asia goes, is the PI only second to China in terms of basketball?
> 
> But yeah, before I use to joke around that anyone could play in the PBA. If you were 5'10, you'd be the C of the team. LOL, those days of ignorance are long gone now because I know they have some straight ballers in that league. Maybe not NBA All Stars or even Starters, but those guys can definitely ball.


I see, and yes -- I think we're only second to China, but some other countries have some great players... Say, Ha-Seung Jin would probably cream the Filipino Centers. 

We still joke about the PBA now though, like how Earl Boykins could come over here and practically eat the Small Forwards alive.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Yeah the best PBA team (Red Bull or Purefoods?) would probably get whupped by an average Division I basketball team....the problem we have is filipinos are short, we do have some rare pretty tall ones like 6'9 or 6'10 but they are slow as a turtle.

The best import in the PBA is probably Marquin Chandler or James Penny, who the hell are these guys? exactly...yet they get 30 points and 15 boards on the regular, Chris Porter (who friggin sucks) gets like 20 boards on the regular, but that he gets that purely on athleticsm.


----------

